# INK REMOVAL



## bottle_head9 (May 22, 2009)

Can someone please tell me how to get the ink out of this bottle? I`ts one of my favorites.Pontiled, embossed and colored.It has about a half inch of dried black ink around the base of the bottle.Its not really stain, but thick dried ink.I haven`t tried anything yet.I want to do it right the first time. I don`t have a tumbler and really don`t want to tumble or polish this bottle.Other than the ink, this bottle is attic mint. Thanks, Tom


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 22, 2009)

http://www.dickblick.com/products/koh-i-noor-rapido-eze-pen-cleaning-concentrate/

 This is what I use to clean my drafting pens. 

 Kate


----------



## GuntherHess (May 22, 2009)

try letting denatured alcohol set it in for a few days and see if that starts to desolve it.


----------



## LC (May 22, 2009)

I would think if you filled it half full of sand and a bit of water along with a good shaking may get rid of it after a few mintues . Would not hurt to try it anyway .


----------



## tigue710 (May 22, 2009)

most ink from the past is water based...  let it sit with a little water and you might be good... if not then move on to alcohol...

 lets see a pic of the whole thing!


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 22, 2009)

Here`s a picture from earlier in the day.My wife took the kids swimming.She also took the camera.The bottle is a Hover master ink.I`ve got it`s little brother also.An Identical bottle,only it`s 4 1/2" instead of 9 1/4". The little one has an inward rolled lip, while the big one has an applied tooled pourspout.I`ll take a picture of the both of them together later.I`ve filled the bottle with warm soapy water for now.If that doesn`t work in a couple days. I`ll try some of the other methods.Thank you all. Tom


----------



## RED Matthews (May 22, 2009)

Hi bottle_head9,  Have you tried Stain Away + (plus) a denture cleaner from WalMart?
 Red Matthews


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 22, 2009)

I`m just now trying water and soap.This stuff is really thick.It`s about 1/2" thick and goes all the way around the base.like someone left a 1/2" of ink to dry for 140 years. REALLY! If the water doesn`t soften it overnight I`ll try something else. Thanks Red.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2009)

I say fill the bottle with water and cork it up and pack it away for another 140 years.. you'll probably get some nice ink out of it![]


----------

